# Fall Update hurts SD Shows list



## Illusion (Jun 1, 2008)

I just got the 2014 Fall update and my Premiere XL is not doing so good. I use SD menus and now the "My Shows" list does not seem to cache. I have to wait a moment each time I go to it for the list to load. It is so slow it appears to load a show at a time in the list. 

Even if I scroll down and then back up to the top I have to wait again for the list of shows to propagate.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Have you tried the HD menus lately?


----------



## robsheer (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm having the exact problem mentioned by the original poster. The SD listing of MY SHOWS is extremely slow ever since the latest update. They have clearly introduced a new bug in the latest software. I noticed that if I turn off grouping of shows into folders, the problem goes away and I'm able to scroll up/down quickly, but once I group shows again, scrolling comes to a crawl. As far as trying the HD menu, impossible. Ever since I switched from HD to SD menus, the option to go back to HD disappeared. Even if I could switch back, I would still stay with SD menus, more info on the screen at once, faster, and less clutter. TIVO please fix this bug. It's a loss in functionality. I never had a problem before with SD menu and grouping recorded shows. Thank you.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Illusion said:


> I just got the 2014 Fall update and my Premiere XL is not doing so good. I use SD menus and now the "My Shows" list does not seem to cache. I have to wait a moment each time I go to it for the list to load. It is so slow it appears to load a show at a time in the list.
> 
> Even if I scroll down and then back up to the top I have to wait again for the list of shows to propagate.


The performance of the HD menus is greatly improved over where it was two+ years ago. Looking really good!


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

robsheer said:


> TIVO please fix this bug. It's a loss in functionality. I never had a problem before with SD menu and grouping recorded shows. Thank you.


I'm having the same problem in both our Premier units after the update. MY SHOWS navigation (page up/page down/up arrow/down arrow) is painfully slow unless I ungroup everything. *Never was like that before.* PLEASE FIX THIS TIVO. HD menus are a bit faster but I have never liked the HD menu setup. MUCH MUCH prefer the SD. I navigate MY SHOWS frequently! This is a big fat drag. Come on TIVO. Fix this.


----------



## AZrob (Mar 31, 2002)

Ditto here as well. My wife, who HATES the HD menus, immediately noticed the change on both of our Premieres after this week's Fall update. This is definitely a step backwards. Too slow!
TIVO - please fix this! There are many of us who prefer the SD Menu!

Rob from AZ


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Considering the roamio is HD menus only, that they share the same code base, and that someday even the setup menus will be HD, I would think its entirely possible that the SD menus could be history soon.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

For those seeing this issue, you should open a case with TiVo technical support and I'd recommend posting on the official TiVo forums as well.

Scott


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

jrtroo said:


> I would think its entirely possible that the SD menus could be history soon.


Yeah, if they broke the SD menus with the update, I wouldn't be surprised for the "fix" to be disabling them.


----------



## AZrob (Mar 31, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> Considering the roamio is HD menus only, that they share the same code base, and that someday even the setup menus will be HD, I would think its entirely possible that the SD menus could be history soon.


You're kidding me - there are no SD menus on the Roamio? I did not notice that "feature" when they came out. Not happy with that!


----------



## robsheer (Jun 4, 2013)

To anyone having this issue, I contacted TiVo technical support and they stated they already have a ticket opened for this issue and are working on a fix. Make sure you contact them and have them attach your devices TSN (TiVo Service Number) to the ticket so that you'll be on the priority list for getting the fix once they solve it.


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

robsheer said:


> To anyone having this issue, I contacted TiVo technical support and they stated they already have a ticket opened for this issue and are working on a fix. Make sure you contact them and have them attach your devices TSN (TiVo Service Number) to the ticket so that you'll be on the priority list for getting the fix once they solve it.


Thank you for this info. I often forget that this is not an official forum affliated with the company. I'm glad that a fix will reach me eventually. Adding my TSN to the support ticket might be good for me, but it also might distract them from actually making the fix, so I won't bother.

Thank you also for the tip about ungrouping the folders. When I first went to my shows list after the update, I thought it had deleted all of my saved shows! It was that slow to load! It's still annoying, and it still scares me to think it will just forget to index the list one day. I love the SD simplicity, and I resent it every time I am told to "embrace the future" and switch to HD menues. If you don't have my eyesight, you cannot understand.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

AZrob said:


> You're kidding me - there are no SD menus on the Roamio? I did not notice that "feature" when they came out. Not happy with that!


Why would they continue to support a legacy aspect of the product that's a minus to the viewing experience?

SD menus are a thing of the past, even on the Premiere's the new features in the latest update frequently do NOT have SD counterparts, they're HD menu only. Tivo drew their line in the sand with the Roamio, SD menus are dead.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

KDeFlane said:


> Thank you for this info. I often forget that this is not an official forum affliated with the company. I'm glad that a fix will reach me eventually. Adding my TSN to the support ticket might be good for me, but it also might distract them from actually making the fix, so I won't bother.


If you don't open a case, then TiVo won't know how many people this is impacting. There's no way that it will distract them from fixing the issue and in fact increasing the number of tickets on the issue could get them to fix it faster if they see it's impacting a large enough group of users.

Scott


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

robsheer said:


> To anyone having this issue, I contacted TiVo technical support and they stated they already have a ticket opened for this issue and are working on a fix. Make sure you contact them and have them attach your devices TSN (TiVo Service Number) to the ticket so that you'll be on the priority list for getting the fix once they solve it.


Even thought this doesn't affect me, thanks for contacting TiVo, and posting it here.

Let me add, I was an SD holdout for the longest. Just did not like the HD menus. Did. Not. Like.

Finally switched because something I was doing required HD menus (mini maybe, can't remember). And ya' know what, after a couple days, I never looked back. It really is a better experience. You just have to make that first step.

So for those of you holding out, may I suggest trying it. And really trying it, like for a few days, not just an hour or so. I'd bet after 3-4 days of HD menus, you won't go back.

YMMV of course.


----------



## robsheer (Jun 4, 2013)

HerronScott said:


> If you don't open a case, then TiVo won't know how many people this is impacting. There's no way that it will distract them from fixing the issue and in fact increasing the number of tickets on the issue could get them to fix it faster if they see it's impacting a large enough group of users.
> 
> Scott


Absolutely correct! I work in software development. They will prioritize this according to the number of people it affects. If you don't open a ticket or attach your TSN to an existing ticket they will give it a lower priority and it will take longer to get a fix to this bug!

Please call them if this affects you or start a new thread on the official forum.TiVo.com website. I could not find an existing thread on their forums regarding this issue.


----------



## robsheer (Jun 4, 2013)

astrohip said:


> Even thought this doesn't affect me, thanks for contacting TiVo, and posting it here.
> 
> Let me add, I was an SD holdout for the longest. Just did not like the HD menus. Did. Not. Like.
> 
> ...


I would love to try the HD menus. But the only way you can enable HD menus is to op-in on your privacy settings so they can collect detailed data on your viewing patterns so they can sell it to their partners. No thanks. I'll stick to SD menus. I like the simplicity and speed.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

I apologize to those of you experiencing a slow My Shows with SD Menus.

I can fix it if you email your TSN to [email protected] with the subject "slow SD My Shows".

--Margret


----------



## Torino (Oct 5, 2006)

Just did the update that Margret sent me. Now the my shows menu is fast again. Thanks, Margret.


----------



## robsheer (Jun 4, 2013)

Torino said:


> Just did the update that Margret sent me. Now the my shows menu is fast again. Thanks, Margret.


You have to "do" the update? Can you elaborate please. How was it sent to you?


----------



## foamy909 (Mar 29, 2005)

Same issue. Just e-mailed TivoMargret.

Thanks to all who brought this to their attention....


----------



## Torino (Oct 5, 2006)

robsheer said:


> You have to "do" the update? Can you elaborate please. How was it sent to you?


Once you email your tsn you will be updated within 48hrs or once you get her return email you can connect to Tivo then do a reboot. That is what I did because I have to remove my cable card, internet connection and cable from my Tivo or it gets stuck on reboot. It still got stuck on start up once anyway.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

TiVoMargret said:


> I apologize to those of you experiencing a slow My Shows with SD Menus.
> 
> I can fix it if you email your TSN to [email protected] with the subject "slow SD My Shows".
> 
> --Margret





Torino said:


> Just did the update that Margret sent me. Now the my shows menu is fast again. Thanks, Margret.


and this is what gives those of us who are the Tivo faithful the warm fuzzy feeling that Tivo does still have a soul, it may not be as user accessible as it was 10 years ago, but that heart still beats in Tivo.

:up:


----------



## Torino (Oct 5, 2006)

I agree. This is what I call costumer service. It does make you like Tivo more. I don't think companies realize what good costumer service can do for there bottom line.


----------



## robsheer (Jun 4, 2013)

I agree. Everything works now. 

Thank you Margret!
A loyal customer since 1999 and owner of 3 TiVos


----------



## don911 (May 7, 2014)

I have the same issue. When I do a page up or down in "My Shows" list on my Premiere, it takes about 4 seconds now to show the result. Before the last update it worked fine.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

don911 said:


> I have the same issue. When I do a page up or down in "My Shows" list on my Premiere, it takes about 4 seconds now to show the result. Before the last update it worked fine.


Look upthread at Post #18. Email the info to TivoMargret and she'll get it fixed for you.


----------



## Torino (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't know if this has anything to do with the new update but when I delete a season pass it usually takes a pretty long time, today I deleted one and it was lighting fast.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

We have authorized a new update (20.4.4b) for all Premieres using "SD Menus" which will fix this problem. It will automatically download the next time your box connects to the TiVo Service, and install during the following 2am window.

I am very sorry for the trouble this has caused!

--Margret


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I think it's great that TiVo was able to provide a quick solution to this problem. 

But I guess I'm more surprised that there are so many people still voluntarily using the SD menus. I just recently got a Premiere after being on S1 and S2 for 11 years. I think the HD menus are awesome and can't imagine why anyone would prefer the SD menus. 

I understand that when they were first introduced, the HD menus were SLOW. But that's no longer the case. For those of you still using SD on purpose, why?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

DevdogAZ said:


> I understand that when they were first introduced, the HD menus were SLOW. But that's no longer the case. For those of you still using SD on purpose, why?


Familiarity and/or an aversion to change is my guess. People with vision problems also tend to use it for the larger fonts.


----------



## jfharrison (Dec 31, 2006)

Anybody notice a change in speed? My version is 20.4.4a-01-2-746, I don't know if it has changed or not.

It takes about 4 seconds to fill the screen and it seems a bit faster than earlier in the week.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You don't seem to have the update yet. See the note above, you are looking for 20.4.4b


----------



## jfharrison (Dec 31, 2006)

jrtroo said:


> You don't seem to have the update yet. See the note above, you are looking for 20.4.4b


Precisely. Not looking for, rather waiting for. Upstream comment left me thinking that it would come in last night. Since I did see a bit of improvement but noted it was not the version mentioned, I posted the comment.

Later, I emailed Margret and she responded that my system will update to 20.4.4b.


----------



## Torino (Oct 5, 2006)

I like the HD menu but still use the SD because I still have a 4:3 tv and my eyes are getting old so it is easier for me to see. I am a dinosaur. I still like my old tv, but everyone is going to letter box so I guess I will be getting an HD soon.


----------



## Illusion (Jun 1, 2008)

All Fixed. 

I have been busy since the initial post, and as such did not send my TSN number to TiVo. 

With no action other than starting this thread the problem is fixed. When I went to my TiVo today, there was the same update screen notice that began this problem. After clearing the message noting all the new features, the My Shows in SD menus is lightning quick again.

Thank you TiVo, and many many thanks to this TiVo Community Forum. This group of TiVo fans is a huge resource and benefit for all TiVo users. 

I am back on my TiVo evangelism after realizing how many people are completely unaware of the option to use a TiVo instead of the garbage DVRs peddled by the content delivery companies.


----------



## AZrob (Mar 31, 2002)

Kudos to Tivo for jumping on this so fast!

To answer the question above: 

My wife and I, both in our sixties, really need the larger fonts in the Standard Definition screen. If they used the same size fonts in the HD Menu, we'd be happy to switch. But otherwise, it's just too much hassle trying to get to our favorite shows, both from a visual acuity standpoint as well as trying to navigate through the extra clutter on the HD Menu.

Rob from AZ


----------



## hillyard (Nov 1, 2011)

use SD menu because tivo is Way under powered, and because I opt out of their spying


----------

